# Double D



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

Dee Dee
Double D
DD
dd
OR lizard lady (which is what I was called in grade school)

This character is for a comic. 

likes: pot, music, chilling, food, warm places, joints, parties, booze
dislikes: loud noises, grabby people, selfish people, people who dust a little off the top
fav food: meat- any kind of meat
hobby: hunting, fishing, eating, smoking pot, listening to music
habits: drugs, bad relationship, biting finger nails, skin pulling, smoking joints in not so good places, booze, standing with one leg crossed (shown in ref)
fears: cops, crowds


species and why: this is actually myself so going off past names "lizard lady" or "dinosaur" I decided to go with blue tree monitor. No she doesnt have all the same design as one but thats the basis of her character. Now why a lizard? Well besides the nicknames I incurred in my childhood I was always avoided- a lot of people dislike lizards/snakes and make false assumptions of them. In high school because I was a bit of a loner people made false accusations about me so I feel the species best suits me. 

height:5"2
weight:98
eyes: I gave her golden eyes because I have heterochromia but it looked a bit odd on her so I just stuck with one.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 15, 2011)

oops, wrong one :V


but is this an alternate fursona to your sergal self?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> oops, wrong one :V
> 
> 
> but is this an alternate fursona to your sergal self?




Nah she is purely for comic purposes. She is an exact copy of my personality like raz but raz is not something I could use for a comic without maybe getting introube. Raz is a sergal and thus while the character and her biology maybe mine her species isnt. I also wanted to go with something more realistic as I wanted only real and naturally colored animals in my comic. There will be a lot of cross species dating and such but just think of them as people because they are plant grade and otherwise human minus the head/tail


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice. :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

You say Double D and this is the image I get.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEmzDQAq4fU


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> You say Double D and this is the image I get.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEmzDQAq4fU



I pretty much am a lot like this character.


----------

